# Office 2007 - Keeps re-configuring when a program starts



## armin8487 (Jul 19, 2007)

I installed office 2007 (the upgrade) yesterday and every time I open an office product, it gives me a message “please wait while Windows configures Microsoft Office professional 2007”. Then it pops a window with a status bar for “Configuration Progress”.

And Excel doesn’t work at all – it goes through what I describe above and pops a dialog with the text “stdole32.tlb” without opening the file.

I looked this up online and it said that this was caused by installing as a user, not an administrator. So I uninstalled office entirely, booted, and reinstalled as administrator.

Still doing the same thing. Anyone have any ideas?


----------

